
Solar Roadways: Solar surfaces that can be walked or driven upon - jtsinghfuture
https://cityofhumans.com/solar-roadways-2/#.V6zl1u-Okb4.hackernews
======
dalke
Requires a login to read and uses an SEO tracker in the URL.

Ditto with all 16 of the submitter's links to this domain since the account
started a few weeks ago.

It's a summary, with link, to the solar roads announcement from 2015. There is
no new information.

